# Tribute to ****** the squirrel and all white squirrels everywhere...



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

In Memory of the "******" the Albino Squirrel | Facebook


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

****** was a good squirrel... despite his looking different than the other squirrels he got along well and did squirrel things every day...

life is hard for albino squirrels...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

****** met up with a red tailed hawk here one day and it all changed...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

****** went out one summer day as many squirrels do... and died with dignity... like a proper squirrel...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mr hawk was out one day and spotted ******... it was all to soon be over for poor ******...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mr hawk showed no regret after he had murdered ******... he seemed quite pleased with his work that fateful day...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mr hawk posed proudly for passersby as he gripped his victim, sqeezing the last bit of life out of the poor creature...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mr hawk was captured red-handed in his murderous act... he was quite unconcerned from all appearences...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no more ******...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mr hawk feasted that day at ******'s expense... it was all over and mr hawk became a fugitive...


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr Hawk obviously prefers the white meat.


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

You gotta love the Redtail they make the best squirrel hawks, but i would recomend you use squirrel chaps on their legs saves on a lot of nasty bites


----------

